# Samsung R522 Aura oder MSI GX623



## RedKeeN (3. August 2009)

Hallo, wie der Titel schon sagt kann ich mich zwischen den beiden Notebooks nicht entscheiden.

Tests - MSI GX623-8647VHP - Performance-Hit mit ATI HD4670 auf notebookjournal.de (aber ein Test der etwas stärkeren Version)
ich würde diese hier http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/msi_megabook/gamingserie/msi+megabook+gx623+7343vhp#navbar nehmen!

Tests - Samsung R522 Aura T6400 Edira - Neuer Einstiegs-Gamer von Samsung auf notebookjournal.de

Es ist mein erstes Notebook, habe daher also keinen Vergleich.

Das MSI ist zwar leistungsstärker, aber das anscheinend so schwache Display und der (laut google-suche) schlechtere Support schrecken mich etwas ab.

Beim Samsung gefällt mir der Gesamteindruck, trotz "schlechter" CPU - die stört mich aber auch nicht, da die Anwendungsgebiete keine besonders starke CPU benötigen. Im Test bei NJ bekam es allerdings "nur" ein Befriedigend.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Erfahrungen mit den Herstellern bzw dessen Noteooks und/oder Beratungen.
Gruß Reddy


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2009)

nen großen unterschied gibt es nicht. wenn du mehr leistungs willst, nimm das MSI. wenn du ein "gutes gefühl" haben willst aus angst vor dem service FALLS es nen defekt gibt, dann nimm das samsung.


----------



## RedKeeN (4. August 2009)

danke 

merkt man denn die durchschnittliche Display-ausleuchtung beim MSI von nur 163 cd/m²? die meisten anderen notebooks haben da 175-220 cd/m². ab und zu würde ich ja auch im stärkeren Licht damit arbeiten.

und was haltet ihr von den notebooks von one.de ?


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2009)

das mit dem licht kann man nie genau sagen. es kann zB sein, dass ein nbook mit mehr cd/m² dafür dann ein spiegelnderes display hat und der helligkeitsvorteil dann weg is. 

one haben viele und sind zufrieden, andere bemängeln die qualität, aber das is an sich klar, dass die nicht ne SUPER qualität bei dem preis bieten. aber die funktionieren so, wie sie sollen.


----------



## RedKeeN (6. August 2009)

ich kann mich immernoch nicht richtig entscheiden... was bei dem einen schlechter ist, ist beim anderen wieder besser und umgekehrt :/

würde mich über einfache "ich bin für das msi" bzw. "ich bin für das samsung" antworten freuen, um so etwas wie eine Abstimmung zu erreichen   Ne begründung muss nicht sein, kurz gehalten wär sie aber schon hilfreich


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2009)

also, ICH würd das samsung nehmen, weil ich von denen mehr überzeugt bin und es mir dann egal wäre, ob das MSI VIELLEICHT 10% mehr FPS schafft (was bei zB 40FPS dann auch nur 44FPS ergibt und bei ruckelnden 20FPS auch nicht für ruckelfreie 30FPS sorgen kann  )


----------



## Carvahall (18. August 2009)

Beim Samsung ist die Cpu verloetet.
Kein spaeteres Aufruesten!!


----------



## RedKeeN (20. August 2009)

so, ich habe mich nun letztendlich für das MSI entschieden, da bei notebooksbilliger.de eine version mit einer WSXGA+ auflösung geliefert wurde. das war ein eindeutiger kaufgrund für mich!
mit der verarbeitung und leistung bin ich mehr als zufrieden. das einzige negative, was mir aufgefallen ist, sind "nur" 2 usb steckplätze.
ansonsten: TOP!


----------

